# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ищу друзей

## Cattus

...

----------


## Enditaling

Успешно?

----------


## Cattus

Нет, я бросил эту затею, бессмысленно, форум мёртв.

----------


## Enditaling

> Нет, я бросил эту затею, бессмысленно, форум мёртв.


 Ну не совсем мёртв. Просто, скорее всего временное затишье.

----------


## Eduardo87

Я прошу прощения, друзей в реале ищешь или по переписке тоже сойдёт?

----------


## Enditaling

> Я прошу прощения, друзей в реале ищешь или по переписке тоже сойдёт?


 Если мне адресовано, то можно и по переписке.

----------


## Мина Гаркер

Я тоже ищу друзей хотя бы по переписке

----------


## 4ёрный

Друг - это не только тот, кто может отдать часть своей жизни. Он может попросить и часть вашей. Многие ли к этому готовы?

----------


## Enditaling

> Друг - это не только тот, кто может отдать часть своей жизни. Он может попросить и часть вашей. Многие ли к этому готовы?


 
Да. Для этого и есть друзья...))

----------


## 4ёрный

Довольно странно искать друзей на су-форуме. Это как договариваться о завтрашней встрече, сидя в соседних креслах на борту терпящего катастрофу самолёта.

----------


## мурена

не получается отправить человеку в личку сообщение. В чём может быть причина? Что я делаю не правильно?

----------


## Cattus

У человека может быть заполнена память и он больше не может принимать сообщения, нужно их чистить время от времени.

----------

